# Squats and deadlifts necessary??



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Takes too long to recover from them.. Going to drop them most probably. Are they really necessary?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I personally have never been a fan of dead lifts and never done them in all the years of training.

Squats are as you know one of the best for body building tho im not doing them at the moment.Instead im doing hack squats,leg extentions and presses and getting a damn good workout with this.

I know quite a few in the gym bypass these two and are in cracking shape.The only reason im not doing squat as of yet is I had a bad break years ago in my shoulder and I find it very sore to grip the bar at that angle.

Best advice I would say is see how you look in a few months without them and if your happy then don't change it.Youll get the deadlift and squat police saying differently im sure


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

They are not necessary, but who would mind strength gains


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

i have been doing them for years now, mainly squats i think are more important, but dead lifts second, you can build a decent body on those two exercises alone. but i cycle dead lifts on and off, probably 1/3 the year im doing dead lifts but wish it was more, its only cuz im lazy. Find them taxing on the nervous system in PCT but i fall into the trap of trying to be the man and going to heavy.

I think both lifts are vital, if recovery is a bitch or it taxes nervous system too much, then the right thing to do is just go lighter. other than muscle building they are the best for whole body mobility and teaches the muscles in your to core fire correctly. Which many people overlook the importance of.

personally i find when dead lifts are taking more than a week to recover from, is always my hamstrings and lower back which means im not using my core enough and need to stretch out my hams for a month or so. Id keep at them bro


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Sometimes after heavy deads I throw up. Literally try and hold it down in the car on way home lol


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Nothing is 100% necessary, its just about what you can do to compensate for not doing them.

theres the whole 'bang for your buck' argument too - squats and deads give a lot back for your effort, that could be hard to cover with isolation work.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

My chiropractor told me to stop deadlifting,overhead pressing and squatting back in 2005.

I stopped them all for about 18 months(then started them all again,with no problems) and the only difference I noticed was that my benching got a lot better!

I'm thinking this was because my body wasn't taking such a hammering from the squatting and deadlifting that I could put more into other excersizes.

I just did lots of leg pressing,lunging and high rep extensions for quads and a lot of weighted extensions for my lower back.

Unless you make your living from doing these excersizes there is no need to do them,if you don't want to!


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd say yes but it depends on your goals. When I cut I deadlift once every two weeks but keep squats to once per week. When bulking I squat up to 3 times per week and dead at least once per week. I was doing powerlifting at the time.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

GPRIM said:


> I'd say yes but it depends on your goals. When I cut I deadlift once every two weeks but keep squats to once per week. When bulking I squat up to 3 times per week and dead at least once per week. I was doing powerlifting at the time.


I think once it comes to powerlifting both are the core and its a must.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

One option would be to keep squatting and deadlifting, but reducing the volume and/or frequency. What are you doing at the moment?


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

if you are gettin so tired on it, cut back the colume you are doing. deads and squats are brilliant as building thick muscle, will make your other lifts and yourself stronger.

but i hear u on it being taxing, i quit deads and squatted less when i was on my cut coz i was just so fatigued. i started them back up again since i am on a lean bulk, but to build up a base, i think they are very much needed


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Imo yes


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> One option would be to keep squatting and deadlifting, but reducing the volume and/or frequency. What are you doing at the moment?


5x5 deads on pull day 5x5 squats on push day twice a week


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

5x5 heavy deads are far too much IMHO.


----------



## Jesus H. Christ (Nov 8, 2013)

Deads are brutal on recovery. Recently I've changed to only doing SLDLs, and that's helped.

Squats can be tough as well if you're not careful (albeit not as bad as deads in my experience), but I haven't found a better way to work legs.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

5 sets of deads and 5 sets of squats once a week for 10/10/8/6/4 increasing weight each set were more than enough to add 100lbs to my physique.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Are squats and deads necessary? If you're a powerlifter, yes. If you're a bodybuilder, no.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

For bodybuilding :

If you HAD to do 1 then I'd say do squats, best for mass for legs.

Deadlift can be subbed for rack pulls which will isolate the back much more.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

dannythinx said:


> 5x5 deads on pull day 5x5 squats on push day twice a week


I know you aren't a beginner but I think it's worth noting that Starting Strength and Stronglifts only do 1x5 deadlifts every other workout, so three times every two weeks. I would definitely try reducing how much deadlifting you do rather than dropping the exercise entirely.

As for squats, I'd be tempted to vary the rep range for alternating workouts, so 5x5 one workout but the next perhaps something in the range 4x8-12. Lots of things to try rather than dropping squats entirely.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

If your prepared to encounter back problems and hip replacement later in life the yeah lift heavy if not still do them but lighten up the weight...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bunch of tarts moaning it's hard, of course it's hard, it's supposed to be hard! Man the fcuk up and pull and squat that shìt! Nothing I like more than heavy deads, probably the main reason I train lol


----------



## BurgerKing (Mar 9, 2013)

Went a while without doing deads, started doing them again the other day and **** me my traps, lats, lower back, glutes and hamstrings are all still aching 3 days later.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2015)

C.Hill said:


> Bunch of tarts moaning it's hard, of course it's hard, it's supposed to be hard! Man the fcuk up and pull and squat that shìt! Nothing I like more than heavy deads, probably the main reason I train lol


This.

How can the 2 exercises that recruit more muscle fibres than any other not be essential?

Grip, overall strength, core strength, stability & balance. Never mind the fact that they're f*cking hard so you gotta work like a dog.

To the OP... if you're throwing after up then top f*cking work! :thumbup1:


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Bottom line...unless you're a competitive powerlifter you don't have to do either. Should you? Probably, but if it causes you that much discomfort.... of course not! Exercises are just tools in the box, try something else....


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

Jesus H. Christ said:


> Deads are brutal on recovery. Recently I've changed to only doing SLDLs, and that's helped.
> 
> Squats can be tough as well if you're not careful (albeit not as bad as deads in my experience), but I *haven't found a better way to work legs*.


Have you tried 5-a-side footy?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

I love em bur bulged discs are a normality....


----------



## Jesus H. Christ (Nov 8, 2013)

Man Like What said:


> Have you tried 5-a-side footy?


No, no I haven't. But it definitely sounds like it could be the secret to the gargantuan legs I've always wanted.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Rack pulls > deadlifts IMO, for bodybuilding purposes.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

Jesus H. Christ said:


> No, no I haven't. But it definitely sounds like it could be the secret to the gargantuan legs I've always wanted.


Just be careful not to play it more than once a week. You don't want your legs getting too big


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

dannythinx said:


> Takes too long to recover from them.. Going to drop them most probably. Are they really necessary?


a must


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

How long is it taking you to recover?

Personally I wouldn't cut them out, they are great mass, strength and stamina building exercises. EpicSquats gave me a tip to go lighter and do more reps and my stamina has improved as well as recovery time.

I know why most people don't want to do them though, it's because it's too tiring and stressing but there's no other exercises to replace both squats and deads that will give you the same mass, strength and stamina gains as far as I know but if anyone wants to correct me on that I'm all ears.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

If you are an athlete or especially a powerlifter deadlift and squats will be vital for your success. As a bodybuilder or just trying to get your body ready for the nightclub/beach or whatever, you can live without them and still have a great development.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Are squats and deadlifts necessary? If you count all versions of those exercises including hack squats, front squats, stiff legged deadlifts, romanian deadlifts etc as well as back squats and regular dead's then you'd be hard pushed to find a full routine, but you can certainly build a decent body without the main variations. The thing is though that back squats and regular deadlifts are two of the most bang for your buck exercises that exist, and it terms of efficiency for building muscle they are hard to beat. To replace them and gain the same with different exercises you need to do more exercises overall - assuming you are comparing doing them properly with other exercises and not half ****d deads and squats with other exercise of course.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

For non competitive bodybuilding not at all, Squats are superior but not irreplaceable, Deadlifts are overrated but then again all the weight lifters will go crazy and mad, and start demanding pics of your back and say you are a girl if you don't do them. Distasteful joke in my opinion since there are girls that do them and lift more than a lot of guys, ask @Kristina

If you lift for girls you don't need them, one legged 45 degree angle leg press and ham curls for legs, rows and pulls for back.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Big Man 123 said:


> For non competitive bodybuilding not at all, Squats are superior but not irreplaceable, Deadlifts are overrated but then again all the weight lifters will go crazy and mad, and start demanding pics of your back and say you are a girl if you don't do them. Distasteful joke in my opinion since there are girls that do them and lift more than a lot of guys, ask @Kristina
> 
> If you lift for girls you don't need them, one legged 45 degree angle leg press and ham curls for legs, rows and pulls for back.


You are a girl if you don't do them? It's not a distasteful joke it's fact! And I'm sure @Kristina will agree with me!


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

i'll can never do a squat again as i damaged by lower back years ago doing weights. Have 3 fused disks in lower back. Its only legg press for me, but not bothered by it now

Its the ultimate exercise where you need form and don't ignore tinglinging, especially if in the sciatic, in my view


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Mogadishu said:


> or especially a powerlifter deadlift and squats will be vital for your success.


 Goes without saying given it is 2/3 of the sport.

Dunno if he has posted in here but @PHMG doesn't do them.

Of the people I know personally all the strongest guys squat and deadlift but the guy with the biggest and widest back doesn't deadlift, only rows, and his back is huge!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RS86 said:


> Goes without saying given it is 2/3 of the sport.
> 
> Dunno if he has posted in here but @PHMG doesn't do them.
> 
> Of the people I know personally all the strongest guys squat and deadlift but the guy with the biggest and widest back doesn't deadlift, only rows, and his back is huge!


Yeah same. No deadlift. Just rows, pullups and pulldowns.

Deadlift always did f.uck all for me and I was only doing it because people on the internet said I should


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Yeah same. No deadlift. Just rows, pullups and pulldowns.
> 
> Deadlift always did f.uck all for me and I was only doing it because people on the internet said I should


Yep every routine has either deads or squats in or both that's why I was doing them. It's not the doms I get over that quick but I feel energy depleted for days after so as of today I dropped them


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

RS86 said:


> Goes without saying given it is 2/3 of the sport.
> 
> Dunno if he has posted in here but @PHMG doesn't do them.
> 
> Of the people I know personally all the strongest guys squat and deadlift but the guy with the biggest and widest back doesn't deadlift, only rows, and his back is huge!


Ive never seen the biggest(big and lean)guys do squats or deadlift on our gym. I dont know if its the juice or the fact that you can develope a great build without them. But like @PHMG said, people on the internet tell you that you will look like Arnold if you do the big 3 and when you are a virgin you tend to buy all stories from whoever.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mogadishu said:


> Ive never seen the biggest(big and lean)guys do squats or deadlift on our gym. I dont know if its the juice or the fact that you can develope a great build without them. But like @PHMG said, people on the internet tell you that you will look like Arnold if you do the big 3 and when you are a virgin you tend to buy all stories from whoever.


I haven't squatted or deadlifted for about 5 years and even when I did, it was never proper. Here's my legs and back.

View attachment 168376


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

PHMG said:


> I haven't squatted or deadlifted for about 5 years and even when I did, it was never proper. Here's my legs and back.
> 
> View attachment 168376


Impressive  Whats your routine for legs and back?


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

When strength and sports performance are necessary I think deads and squats are essential, but if you just want to look good you'll get by without them


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mogadishu said:


> Impressive  Whats your routine for legs and back?


squats and deads lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mogadishu said:


> Impressive  Whats your routine for legs and back?


I don't have a routine (for anything). I just use what ever I fancy on that day and do it with maximum effort.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> For non competitive bodybuilding not at all, Squats are superior but not irreplaceable, Deadlifts are overrated but then again all the weight lifters will go crazy and mad, and start demanding pics of your back and say you are a girl if you don't do them. Distasteful joke in my opinion since there are girls that do them and lift more than a lot of guys, ask @Kristina
> 
> If you lift for girls you don't need them, one legged 45 degree angle leg press and ham curls for legs, rows and pulls for back.





C.Hill said:


> You are a girl if you don't do them? It's not a distasteful joke it's fact! And I'm sure @Kristina will agree with me!


Uh-oh... haha okay, this is dangerous ground! :lol:

So, here's four scenarios:

I know a badass who has one leg and routinely squats and deadlifts with a prosthetic limb - several plates-a-side - because nothing will hold him back. That's his way of dealing with adversity.

I know someone else who complains about their limited ankle mobility and will make excuses because he can't be ****d to do some mobility and do the 'boring' stuff to work on his form/technique. He's perfectly fine doing other things and has decent legs. He's at a slight disadvantage with the work input>output ratio... but he's still making very good progress for his goals.

I know someone else who is a competitive bodybuilder. VERY good one at that; he continues to achieve great things. He hates squats; just doesn't like them, thinks he doesn't need them and he's fine with that 'decision'. Same for deadlifts; he competes in physique and his obliques grow like weeds so he does anything to avoid making his 'waist wider'. Whatever... it works for him.

I also know someone who doesn't get on with squats because of a rare medical condition. He has well developed legs - no issues with alternative exercises. Muscles respond to stress and don't care whether you're doing squats, step-ups, leg extensions...truck pulls or sled drags even!

My take on it is this; your choice of exercises don't define who you are - squats and deads are NOT "absolutely necessary" but will certainly offer a degree of advantage when it comes to yield factor.

But you're still a girl if you don't do them.

Unless you're a paraplegic.

Not srs.

Srs.

(No, in all seriousness, it's just fun and games to crack a joke and we do it all the time but ultimately, I think they're not always necessary and if a person has a legitimate reason other than being 'scared' of the exercise, then that's their decision and I have no issues with it. However, they will forever subject themselves to be the subject matter of much piisstake). :death:


----------



## PIJO (Jun 6, 2012)

I genuinely love to do them. Look forward to the days I do them. Deads more than squats. I have always said tho that the gym is supposed to be enjoyable so if you really dread an exercise to the point where you don't want to go then leave them.


----------



## DrZaius (Jul 23, 2014)

How often do you perform them a week? I do so once a week for both, doing them on the same day and generally only need a day or so to recover.


----------

